# Buck Tail Material



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Anyone know where I can get buck tail materials in bulk. Bought some jig molds and want to make my own but cant seem to find any buck tail hair in assorted colors. Thanks for your help


----------



## Rod Builder (Oct 12, 2005)

Just one, there are many others, I got some from them worked out OK for me.

www.4fishin.com/Bucktails.htm


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/furtails/610101.aspx

They give you a volume discount, too


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I got all of my tails from
http://www.flytyingfurs.com/products.htm#TAILS

they have a couple of different sizes at the time I bought 16 tails for about $15 including shipping and they through in some extras feathers too. They only come in my but I dyed them myself using a product called orco fly-dye got an assortment off ebay for pretty cheap. not to hard to do either just takes time. And you get to control just how dark or how bright you want them. But if you just want it fast then I would go with janns'


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

RF what molds did you get?
I have Ball's jigs and H-style ring and barb. Maybe we can pour some time. Also which hooks do your's use.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Ken Lighthouse Tackle had some Buctail in some assorted colors a while back. 
If you know any hunters ask them for the tails. Ask Darvin a LHT he has a formula to color them for a do it yourself coloring.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

Bass Pro Shops, I work at the one in hampton, that's where i get mine


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I THINK THEY HAVE DO-IT MOLDS AT bps 25%OFF...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

THe CCA show has lot's of tails there normally. Although it sounds smaller this year.


----------



## fcbandgdog1 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Pouring party*

Digger, Ken, and all P&S friends,

I have over a dozen molds...I would be willing to host a lead pouring part soon. I am in Norfolk.

I have a pouring pot and a burner to melt bulk. 

Let em know...I am thinking on a cool, DRY sunday.

F


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

That would be fun except Sundays are bad for me I work Sunday night and take care of my son.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

crab creek outfitters has tons bout 20 colors


----------



## Capt.Skid (Mar 12, 2006)

*Bucktail Hair*

Call Princess Ann Distributors in Va, Beach...
They carry a lot of deer tails, but I wouldn`t wait too long. 

Capt.Skid
"ONE MO PASS"


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

These guys are great to deal with also...

www.anglersworkshop.com


----------

